# My first show!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on a fun day, even with that oops to find when you got home! I can't exactly read all of the ribbons in the pic you posted but I think it is a matter of different clubs having sponsored the morning vs. the afternoon matches.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! Wish There was a picture of her with her ribbons! The 'before the show' pic is a riot!LOL!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

That "before" picture is enough to make an owner cry, especially if they are also the groomer! Apparently things must have gotten cleaned up since you have a nice pile of ribbons. Congratulations. Do you plan to go on and show?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, that before photo is so funny but I too would love to see her with her ribbons at the show.

:congrats: What a wonderful start to showing - you did extremely well, congratulations.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a haul from your very first show! So impressive considering the before picture! I love it that your puppy can be a puppy and prance off with so many ribbons the next day. Wow!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your first show and all your lovely ribbons (especially after the "before" picture!)


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow! Somebody did a lot of work in a short amount of time to get that puppy ready for a show! And, must've done a GOOD job, too - Congratulations! (Pictures from show, please?)


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations on all the ribbons! Bet that was a mad dash to get cleaned up, but wonderful to see that a show dog can have so much fun and turn around and do so well at showing!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats! You did great! Showing your own dog is fun! I love it myself. Keep the pictures coming! We want to see you in action!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

You did exceptionally well considering what you started with the day before, I'll bet you were speechless -or maybe not.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, I was intending to do the bath and clipping thing that evening, I was just not expecting to start with such a dirty puppy.

I am heading off to a handling class on Wednesday. 

The thing about a match show is that you don't have to have everything perfect. 

I found out on the way home why there was the refusal to trot during the "best puppy in show" class in the afternoon. Apparently, when we went home for lunch, somebody got in the garbage and ate the package of Indian food that I accidentally left in the back seat of the truck for a week. At least we were pretty much home when the tummy emptying happened.

I was much impressed by the obedience things that were happening in a semi-distant ring.


----------

